# Adidas Slopestyle Saalbach Hinterglemm - wer ist dabei aus der RM Community???



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Ein Hallo an die komplette Rocky Mountain Community!

Nachdem das Rocky Treffen bereits ein voller Erfolg war, sowohl auf biketechnischer Ebene als auch auf zwischenmenschlicher, würde es mich wirklich sehr interessieren, wer von euch plant, auf den Adidas Slopestyle Event in Saalbach Hinterglemm zu gehen. Findet am 15. Juni 2006 bis 18. Juni 2006 statt.

Da ich mir selbst noch nicht sicher bin, könnte dies ja auch dazu dienen, mich vollends zu überzeugen!!!

Ich würde mich über eine rege Beteiligung der gesamten Community freuen - ebenfalls über Infos zum Slopestyle, eure Unterkünfte, wie ihr anzureisen plant usw......(gegebenenfalls auch eure Startnummer.....)

Link zur Homepage

So far

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (1. Juni 2006)

Hi Flo,

der felix und ich sind auf jeden fall dort, und zwar auch das ganze wochenende! wie wir untergebracht sein werden weiss ich noch nicht, aber das können wir gern gemeinsam planen! würde mich freuen wenn ein paar von euch kommen, da der felix sicher bei bike action sehr busy sein wird!


Also freue mich auf euch und vielleicht sieht man sich ja....


@flo: meld dich mal wegen den diabolus, die weissen liegen schon beim sigi....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Juni 2006)

Moin Flo,

also nach gestrigen Überlegungen und Diskussionen (inkl. Gesprächspartner Myers) über das Starterfeld und die Vorzüge des Erscheinens beim Slopestyle, die mich (als bekennenden Bikefreak) durchaus alle überzeugt haben .... 2 Tage vorher sind meine Prüfungen rum, also bei mir spricht absolut nichts dagegen sich an den Ort des wahrscheinlich heftigsten "Slopestyle"events Europas (vielleicht sogar noch vor dem District Ride) zu begeben und mit dir, Meth und Felix und den ganzen anderen Verrückten Freaks  die Sau rauszulassen.

Sollte man auf jeden Fall ganz fest im Auge behalten dieses Datum.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## soederbohm (1. Juni 2006)

Hm...unentschlossen. Eigentlich wollt ich ja an den Lago, aber nachdem mein Mitfahrer abgesagt hat...

Leider wird mein Slayer bis dahin noch nicht fertig sein.

Was treibt Ihr denn da den ganzen Tag (außer zuschauen)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Hey Martin

Bin auch noch recht unentschlossen - wollte mich von der Community etwas anspornen lassen. Und so wie ich den Meth kenne, überzeugt er mich sicher. Auch wenn er mir gerade versucht, etwas von Geldzusammenhalten zu erklären....

Aber vermutlich werde ich alles daran setzen, irgendwie zum Slopestyle zu kommen. Sicher ein absolutes Erlebnis!

Was man den ganzen Tag so machen kann ausser dem Event kann ich leider nicht berichten, da ich noch nicht dort war - auch hier wird der Meth aushelfen können!

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (1. Juni 2006)

Na Meth, dann sach ma...bin gespannt!

Reizen würds mich ja schon...


----------



## meth3434 (1. Juni 2006)

Ihr fragt mich echt was man auf nem Slopestyle event mit messe den ganzen tag tun soll?

Räder ausleihen, Slopestyle anschauen, neue Produkte bewundern, sich ein Trickot kaufen, mit Pros reden, leute aus der szene kennen lernen, mitglieder aus der rocky community treffen, rumstehen, bier trinken, was essen, selbst riden, mit dem lift noch oben fahren um nochmal zu riden, sich eine tageskarte kaufen und den ganzen tag auf den strecken im bikepark saalbach riden, im schlamm versinken, in der sonne brutzeln, am Bikeaction stand, bier aus shitface gläsern trinken, den tom vom rösch am BA stand nerven, über Bikes reden, sein bike präsentieren, sich autogramme holen, bikevideos schauen, schlafen, Beeindruckt sein wie hoch ein 10m drop in echt ist (unfassbar!!!), Bearclaw die Hand schütteln, und so weiter

jungs benutzt mal eure fantasie, das ist DER event in europa und ich muss euch überzeugen dass ihr da hinfahrt?


----------



## soederbohm (1. Juni 2006)

ok, bin dabei  

mal schaun, was mein Bike bis dahin macht. Sonst würd ich die Gelegenheit nutzen, mir nochmal eins von BA auszuleihen und mal da irgendwo ne Runde zu fahren. 
Und den Bikepark sollt ich eigenltich auch mit meinem alten Bike noch fahren können, wenn ich sie Sprünge weglasse.

Wo pennt Ihr denn da? Und wie kommt Ihr hin? Vielleicht können wir von MUC aus ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Jetzt habe ich einfach auch mal abgestimmt - das hört sich definitiv nach einem besseren Rahmenprogramm an, als beim District Ride!
Sieht so aus, als wäre der nächste Community Treffpunkt der Slopestyle - vielleicht machen hier ja noch ein paar aus der Community mit bei der Umfrage - dann sieht man mal, wer evtl noch alles am Start ist!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Redking (1. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich einfach auch mal abgestimmt - das hÃ¶rt sich definitiv nach einem besseren Rahmenprogramm an, als beim District Ride!
> Sieht so aus, als wÃ¤re der nÃ¤chste Community Treffpunkt der Slopestyle - vielleicht machen hier ja noch ein paar aus der Community mit bei der Umfrage - dann sieht man mal, wer evtl noch alles am Start ist!
> 
> GruÃ
> ...


Hi Guys
Ich will auch aber das ist mir defenitiv zu weit weg fÃ¼r einen Kurztrip! 
Das letzte Rockytreffen hat mich schon Ã¼ber 200â¬ gekostet.
DafÃ¼r wird das darauffolgende Wochenende ein Rockytreffen in Winterberg geben! 

Spedersen, Xexano und ich werden in Winterberg sein!
WER KOMMT NOCH am 25.06.2006?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (1. Juni 2006)

WER WEISS DAS SCHON SO GENAU - ich bin mir noch nicht sicher!

ich muss mal schauen den in Sachen Kohlen sieht es bei mir im Moment nett so dolle aus (Auto im Arsch)! aber würde natürlich super gerne kommen!

@REDKING
ich versuch auch am 25.06.06 in wberg zu sein, mal schauen ob meine Karre dann wieder fit ist! Bin  am 04.06.06 auch in Wberg! 

see ya bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (1. Juni 2006)

@ redking - mach doch mal nen thread auf zum rocky treffen in winterberg
ich würde auch gern kommen


----------



## Homegrown (1. Juni 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> @ redking - mach doch mal nen thread auf zum rocky treffen in winterberg
> ich würde auch gern kommen




Wenn es zeitlich passt wäre ich auch dabei...

Also Thread aufmachen


----------



## s.d (1. Juni 2006)

Also heiß wär ich schon drauf mal schauen, postet mal wo ihr pennt wenn ihrs wisst. Wär sicher ein super Erlebnis so wie das Rocky Treffen. Also evtl wär ich dann dabei.


----------



## pieleh (1. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich wäre auch interessiert - ich frage mal meine Frau, wie es mit Freigang ausschaut 

Seid ihr ab Donnerstag dort?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Xexano (1. Juni 2006)

Ich schließe mich Klaus an: Saalbach ist wirklich sehr weit!  Ich würde aber sooo gerne mal dahin... 

Ich wünsche mir einen Teleporter *szeuf*

Rocky Mountain Sub-Community-Treff in Winterberg?! Also, die Zahl der Interessierten wachsen stetig... 

Mein RMX ist übrigens heute zurück aus der Werkstatt. Die KeFü ist endlich dran, die Bremsen funzen wieder etc.  
Und es kam eine vielversprechende Begleitung dazu... aber dazu später mehr...


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Sieht doch schonmal gut aus - es werden wohl einige aus der Community dabei sei. Ich denke mal - immer vorausgesetzt, es funktioniert alles mit der Planung für den Slopestyle - das ich (bzw. wir: Bonzai1982 et moi) wenn schon dabei sind, auch von Anfang an dabei sind!
Auch finde ich es irgendwie klasse, dass sich der geographisch nördlich angesiedelte Teil der Community in Winterberg trifft. Gespaltetes Rocky Meeting sozusagen.

Es bahnt sich übrigens schon ein Zwergen Meeting am Gaiskopf an dieses Wochenende, aber das ist sowieso nur verrückt und für absolute Mo'fos....

Und Julian, ich habe es irgendwie im Gefühl, bald ein weiteres Rasouli sehen zu dürfen.......


FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (2. Juni 2006)

Gefühl bestätigt!  

Und ihr seid echt absolute Mo'fos!!! Meeeensch, ich hätte wirklich auch nochmal Bock auf BMais. Genauso wie Saalbach und Winterberg (was ja letzendlich in Erfüllung gehen wird (hoffentlich!)). 

Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal in eine Local DH-Strecke am WE fahren?!?


----------



## dita (2. Juni 2006)

hahahaha - und wenn ihr noch überzeugungsarbeit braucht: für hilfe bei unterkunft meldet euch bei meiner kollegin katrin unter [email protected].

tagesgestaltung? zuschauen, selber biken, party machen, vom partymachen erholen, wieder zuschauen, wieder selber biken, party machen.... usw 

wenn ihr fragen habt - einfach melden!

lg
ed


----------



## soederbohm (2. Juni 2006)

Was für Protektoren muss man eigentlich tragen, wenn man in Saalbach unterwegs ist? Also ich verpflichtend und was empfehlenswert?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## meth3434 (2. Juni 2006)

Geile Frage soederbohm....

Protektoren muss jeder selbst entscheiden, so wie eigentlich immer! ich fahr immer mit safety jacket, vollvisier und schienbein! das is meine mindestaustattung... aber was für dich wichtig ist musst du selbst wissen!

Wenn du beim slopestyle starten wilst würde ich dir einenn ganzkörperairbag empfehlen....

coool dass ihr alle kommt!!! wird wieder ein kleines rocky meeting!

@pieleh: wenn du nach saalbach kommst magst du dann meinen vorbau haben?

@flo: das mofo meeting wird echt sick! Total geil dass der jende auch kommt, der pennt heut ne nacht bei mir! 

@dita: was is das für ne unterkunft? wären da noch so ....5 betten frei? was kostet die nacht?

freu mich auf euch!
cya whereever we ride!


----------



## soederbohm (2. Juni 2006)

Naja, wird ja mein erster Bikepark-Besuch, da wird man doch sowas mal fragen dürfen  

Problem: Ich werd bis dahin max. Knie- und Ellbogen-Protektoren haben, Helm kann man sich sicher leihen. Mehr brauch ich hoffentlich nicht, Großartige Sprünge o.ä. macht mein Bike (und ich) eh nicht mit.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Xexano (2. Juni 2006)

Leider kann ich aufgrund der Entfernung ja nicht mit... aber eins kann ich sagen soederbohm: Ein Saftey-Jacket ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig! Es kann nämlich sehr schnell passieren, dass du mit dem Rücken auf einen spitzen Stein bissl blöd aufkommst... dazu ist nicht mal ein Sprung vonnöten!


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juni 2006)

dita schrieb:
			
		

> hahahaha - und wenn ihr noch überzeugungsarbeit braucht: für hilfe bei unterkunft meldet euch bei meiner kollegin katrin unter [email protected].
> 
> tagesgestaltung? zuschauen, selber biken, party machen, vom partymachen erholen, wieder zuschauen, wieder selber biken, party machen.... usw
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung! Da werden wir uns wohl mal dranhalten. 


@Martin: Ich würde einfach immer mit Safety Jacket im Park fahren, auch wenn ich keine Drops springe oder ähnliches. Es ist einfach ein anderes Gefühl, wenn du weißt, das dir im Fall eines schlimmen Sturzes einfach nicht so viel passieren kann. Die Investition lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, würde ich einfach eines kaufen, das kannst du ja die nächsten hundert Bikeparkbesuche tragen...

@Julian: Das ist klar, von euch aus ist es wirklich sehr weit bis nach Saalbach - kann ich nachvollziehen! 

@meth: Na dann bring mal morgen mit den kleinen Mann aus dem Osten.


Gruß

FLO


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juni 2006)

Hier nochmal als zusätzliche Information die komplette Liste aller teilnehmenden Rider - manchmal auch Fahrerfeld genannt. Danke an Thomas, dass er so schnell auf unseren Thread reagiert hat  :


*>>>CLICK ME<<<*


FLO


----------



## s.d (5. Juni 2006)

Also Leute wie schauts aus, wer außer Meth, Felix und Alex fährt denn devinitiv und vor allem habt Ihr schon ne Unterkunft gefunden?


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2006)

Hi Guys,

lustiges Abstimmungsergebnis soweit. 
Mario und ich sind als RIDER dabei - Rocky Testcenter machen wohl die Damen wie es bisher aussieht.
Also, geh ma steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (6. Juni 2006)

Sehr geil Felix. Ich erwarte selbstverständlich den 10 Meter Drop von dir - geh down alta.....

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (6. Juni 2006)

Wo pennt Ihr denn unten? Camping? Pension? Hotel?

Reizen würds mich ja schon. Vor allem, wenn ich dem Kollegen beim Riden zuschauen kann  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juni 2006)

Sauber Felix, ich warte auf deine komplette Palette an Signature Tricks exzellent ausgeführt und bereit die Judges umzuhauen 
Danach ab mit euch beiden nach Nürnberg 

ALex


----------



## s.d (7. Juni 2006)

Respekt Felix; noch ein Grund umd nach Saalbach zu kommen.



> Wo pennt Ihr denn unten? Camping? Pension? Hotel?



Diese Frage bewegt mich auch.
Ich glaube Camping wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## soederbohm (7. Juni 2006)

Camping wär mir auch sehr recht, würd auch mein 6-Mann-Zelt anbieten. Platz genug für 5 Personen und deren Bikes.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## s.d (7. Juni 2006)

Ja das wär echt super   evtl. würd ich das in anspruch nehmen wenn es ginge gibts da in der nähe nen Campingplatz?


----------



## Flow.Zero (7. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich irgendwo pennen könnte wäre ich auch sofort dabei 
Ich würde dann evtl mit s.d kommen.mfg


----------



## soederbohm (14. Juni 2006)

Muss leider schweren Herzens absagen. Muss mich in Abwesenheit meiner Eltern um unsere Ferienwohnung kümmern. Vielleicht komm ich am Samstag noch kurz runter, kann aber nicht versprechen.

Euch allen viel Spaß!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bikeaddict (14. Juni 2006)

Ich bin fix dabei und hoffe dort endlich mal ein new-slayer in freier wildbahn zu sehen oder vielleicht sogar kurz fahren zu dürfen (bislang nur fotos).
In ca. zwei Stunden werd ich nach Saalbach fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (14. Juni 2006)

Also der Felix und ich sind definitiv von Samstag bis Sonntag in Saalbach! Wir haben uns aus kosten- und einfachheitsgründen für eine kurze übernachtung im auto entschieden! Der Slopestyle ist auf samstag angesetzt und sonntag wollen wir dann riden gehen! 

Wir würden uns freuen den ein oder anderen von euch zu treffen, am einfachsten erkennt man sich wahrscheinlich am bike... Rm7 in schwarz mit ahornblättern und so en hässliches schwarzes switch stealth im langweiler aufbau;-)! 

Cya there
meth


----------



## Bikeaddict (14. Juni 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Felix und ich sind definitiv von Samstag bis Sonntag in Saalbach! Wir haben uns aus kosten- und einfachheitsgründen für eine kurze übernachtung im auto entschieden! Der Slopestyle ist auf samstag angesetzt und sonntag wollen wir dann riden gehen!
> 
> Wir würden uns freuen den ein oder anderen von euch zu treffen, am einfachsten erkennt man sich wahrscheinlich am bike... Rm7 in schwarz mit ahornblättern und so en hässliches schwarzes switch stealth im langweiler aufbau;-)!
> 
> ...



2001er Rocky-Slayer Rahmen, Crossmax XL Laufräder, RS PIKE 426, Syntace Vorbau-Lenker, SRAM X0 Schaltwerk...

... ein fesches Radl halt!


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. Juni 2006)

Ja, wir sehen uns dann dort. Ich fahr jetzt gleich los. Bis dann...


----------



## soederbohm (14. Juni 2006)

Naja, vielleicht kann ich mich dazu durchringen, am Sonntag zum Riden vorbeizuschauen.
@Mario 
Meinst ich kann am Sonntag für ein paar Stündchen ein Bike haben? Slayer oder Switch? Mein Slayer Canuck wird ganz sicher nicht so schnell fertig  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## numinisflo (14. Juni 2006)

Leider muss ich aus verschiedenen Gründen auch absagen - so leid mir das tut, aber es gibt leider keine andere Möglichkeit! 
Meth, ich habe dir ne pm geschrieben und dir meine Gründe geschildert und auch noch ein paar Fragen gestellt!

Kann man leider nichts machen, so gerne ich auch dabei wäre, aber ich bin sicher, wir werden uns den Sommer noch öfter treffen können!

C Ya

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Juni 2006)

Hey Martin aka Soederbohm - klar, schau einfach mal vorbei. Raeder (Switch/RMX) sind mit am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (16. Juni 2006)

Hier einfach mal ein  *>>>LINK<<<*  aus dem Forum zu einigen Bildern vom Slopestyle.
Ich hoffe, die dort anwesenden Rocky Rider werden auch noch ein paar Bilder machen und sie dann hier oder sonstwo veröffentlichen.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## s.d (16. Juni 2006)

Also ich komm evtl. morgen vorbei


----------



## meth3434 (18. Juni 2006)

klar s.d. ich komm eventuell vorbei.... und schon steht er vor einem am ba stand ! 
Cooles event auf jeden fall, schwer zu sagen was besser war: slopestyle oder riderparty mit dem krassen raver mario!

habt ihr alle was verpasst...


----------



## s.d (18. Juni 2006)

Ja das war echt super die party haben wir leider verpasst wäre auch noch gerne  geblieben, aber wir waren dann noch woanderst auf ner party da wars auch ganz lustich. Weiß man schon wann die DVD veröffentlicht wird?


----------



## Xexano (18. Juni 2006)

Meeeeeeeth... du bist gemein!  Einige andere und ich wären auch sicherlich nach Saalbach gekommen... doch wir haben leider nicht im Lotto gewonnen (gell RedKing?  ) und können uns dementsprechend nicht so eine lange Reise finanzieren... 

Erzählt mal bitte mehr über den Slopestyle! Ihr alle seid doch selbstverständlich durch die Quali gekommen, oder?


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Juni 2006)

Hi Dudes,

bin imo noch etwas im Stress. Nur mal soviel: Tolles Event, krasser Kurs (gell Meth...) und nette Leute.
Wir sind nicht beim Slopestyle gefahren - dafuer unsere Extrem Party People Qualitaeten unter Beweis gestellt. Fotos folgen bald.
Gruss, Felix


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Juni 2006)

Hey Meth + Felix,

das glaube ich euch gerne das ihr euren Spass hattet.
Und Bilder von eurer Tassen-Action ... her damit ihr Partytiere 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## maple leaf (14. Juli 2006)

Hey Rocky Rider,

heute 14.07.2006 kommt um 23:30 im YOZ MAG (Eurosport) ein Bericht über den Adidas Slopestyle in Saalbach!

cheers bas


----------

